# Wendover woods?



## 02GF74 (23 Feb 2009)

What do we think?

Went there yesterday. £ 3 to park I could have driven to park nearby but thought it will be good to support the place.

Lots of long winding tracks but a little bit dull.  Any interesting stuff was out of bounds to bikes.

Not that I am a downhiller, far from it but the tracks are for usnday bikes, felt a bit stupid on full suspension, rigid would have been enough.

and it was muddy so then spent 1 hours cleaning 

I seem to recall there was a place, either W.W. or Aston CLinton that you had to have a riding permit? Has this changed or did I go to the wrong place?

Weird thing is that I must have been there before but didn't reconised any of it.


The climbing wires in the trees looked interesting.


----------



## spence (23 Feb 2009)

You're probably thinking of Aston Hill http://www.rideastonhill.co.uk/

As you say there's not a lot in the woods, I suspect most of what is good is not marked. There is however plenty to keep you going in the hills around the area. Park at the library, it's free on Sundays. 
There's been a few routes published in the mags over the years. This one is simple but effective; http://www.sillygrin.co.uk/routes/wendover.pdf


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Feb 2009)

I've been thru there 2-3 times, getting lost on the Ridgeway/Icknield Way more than heading there deliberately. There's 2 different things: wondering about the woods and then the MTB centre at Aston Hill you have to pay for? Keep meaning to try the centre and see what the fuss is about - I've never been to one before, you just pay your money and ride about? Any ettiquette involved? - would be worried I'm getting in the way of more serious riders.


----------



## 02GF74 (23 Feb 2009)

yep - 2 different things; the woods is south of A Hill.

thanks for the os map - I will check it out; done some of that but never as a big loop


----------

